# Attaining Inner Peace And Mental Mastery



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 23, 2005)

Attaining Inner Peace and Mental Mastery 
By Remez Sasson 

Do you desire to attain inner peace and mental mastery? 

What would you prefer, inner peace and mental mastery, or a mind filled with rushing, restless and uncontrolled thoughts? 

Who is the master and who is the servant, you or your mind? Do you choose your thoughts, or does the mind choose your thoughts for you? 

Does your mind constantly occupy your attention with worries, anxieties and problems? 
Can you calm down your mind and impose peace on it? 

The mind is a great and useful instrument, but it is greater and more useful, when you possess the ability to accept or reject thoughts at will, and not accept and dwell on every thought that passes through your mind. 

It is usual for the mind to be always busy, always thinking, but are all its thoughts useful and necessary? How many of them are just useless or negative thoughts, worries and fears? 

Most people are enslaved by their thoughts. It does not occur to them that they can become free from their grasp. The chatter of the mind continues incessantly from the moment they wake up in the morning to the moment they fall asleep at night. The habit of constantly of thinking is very deeply ingrained in the human race. Nevertheless, this habit can be undone. The mind is a great and useful instrument, but it should not be allowed to rule our lives. We should be able to silence it when we want to. 

Thoughts constantly come and go. You may choose to ignore them and enjoy inner peace, or you may choose to give them your attention and be constantly occupied with them. It is not so simple and easy to be able to choose which thoughts to accept and which ones to reject, but there are ways to do this. 

By reducing the amount of thoughts in your mind, you attain mastery over your mind, and are able to focus it on whatever you want. You will be able to use it in better and more useful ways. 

A calm mind is a powerful mind. A peaceful mind brings inner happiness that also affect other people. It is a great asset and advantage to be able to silence the mind when its services are not required. A person who is able to silence the inner chatter of the mind is free from worries, anxieties and fears. 

Making the mind peaceful and free from the compulsion of incessant thinking is possible, provided the proper training is undertaken. With the proper method and exercises, everyone can attain at least some measure of inner peace and mental mastery. 

True control the mind is not just the ability to concentrate on one thought and disregard other thoughts. It is the ability to cleanse the mind completely and make it silent. This silence brings peace, contentment, happiness and bliss. 

How can you attain inner peace and mental mastery? By learning to concentrate the mind according to your will, through meditation, and by developing self discipline and inner strength. 

http://www.successconsciousness.com/innerpeace_mentalmastery.htm


----------

